# Sauvegarde de 2 mac (time machine) sur 1 disque dur



## pickwick2008 (25 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe Iomega USB. J'ai un imac intel et un macbook pro intel tous les 2 sous Léopard. Je voudrai sauvegarder régulièrement les 2 ordi sous time machine.
Dois-je partitionner le disque dur en 2 disques distincts ? où Time machine arrivera-t-il a retrouver les 2 sauvegardes distinctes (de chaque ordi) sur un seul disque ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Je te conseillerais de partitionner, car le nom de la sauvegarde sera le même dans les deux cas, et depuis deux ordis différents, je ne sais pas ce que ça pourrait donner. Je sauvegarde deux disques sur la même sauvegarde TM, mais ils sont sur le même ordi et ont des noms différents. Depuis deux ordis, pour peux que les deux disques se nomment "Mac HD", ça risque de mettre un beau boxon.


----------

